# MAC'adocous!!!



## NO ChoP! (Dec 26, 2013)

So this is to prove one can have a _baller_ gyuto for under $100...

It is a Mac 215mm Japanese chef series gyuto.

I reshaped the choil;
reshaped the spine/ making it much pointier;
and reshaped the handle shape

Materials are simple walnut scales; 1/4" mosaic pins; red fiber liners









Pics are from cell phone, and it was cloudy today...sorry for lack of brightness and colors.....

And here is a stock before pic....


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks pretty dang cool to me.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice! If you ever want to lend it out...umm. Nevermind. Haha. Looks good!


----------



## JDA_NC (Dec 26, 2013)

That looks killer! Is it a gift for someone?

A Mac Pro 8in was the first ('real') knife I ever bought. It's seen dang near daily use for 2 1/2 years and traveled across the country with me. I also learned to sharpen on it so it's more of a petty these days :laugh: and the profile is a lil' messed up, but even though it's my beater knife in the kit - it's just one of those knives that 'fits' in the hand.

I had thought MAC's had universally gone up to $100+ in the last year or so... Which had stopped me from recommending them as a 1st knife. But that one is online for only $70 - which is a steal and is tempting my wallet.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 26, 2013)

Yup, I paid $68. It's a steal! The chef series in general is still a great bargain, although this is the only Mac with the flatter Japanese gyuto profile, over the others with the higher tip and more pronounced belly.

And no, it's not a gift. I like to tinker around so I find new projects here and there. I like to take old vintage or new entry level stuff and jazz it up.


----------



## JDA_NC (Dec 26, 2013)

No disrespect intended. I was just thinking to myself that would make an unbelievable gift to some green cook as a first good knife.

That thing is BAD. Just looks like it's dying to crush a few cambro's of onions...


----------



## crunchy (Dec 27, 2013)

i like the work you did on the choil. where did you get the scales? 

looks like a great knife for the price!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Scales are walnut burl from Jantz. I saturated them in Danish Oil and finished with Renaissance Wax.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 27, 2013)

I get a lot of supplies from Jantz, but never any wood. I'll have to pick some up withy the next purchase.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 27, 2013)

It's nothing too special. It is usually very dry, which is important with non stabilized, and I still let it sit out for months. It's not bookmatched, infact I've got some scale sets that are completely different. For nicer wood I usually use Burl Source...


As a note to how dry the scales were. I applied danish oil every hour for over twelve applications before it became completely saturated.


----------

